# New, Panasonic EFD Series CF Bulbs - AWESOME



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I thought I would share this info as I have started trying some new bulbs that have hit the market.

First off, I'd like to comment on the Panasonic EFD series of Compact Flourescent bulbs. These are screw in type bulbs for replacing standard incandescent bulbs (as many of you know, this is how I have set up my 22 gallon tank).

I noticed a few key features right away that set these bulbs apart from many others I have tried.

1.) Approved for totally enclosed fixtures
2.) The widest temperature range I have seen for bulbs of this type (-30C to +50C)
3.) High CRI (88)
4.) NICE colour (5000k, very bright white)
5.) High Lumen Count
6.) Most importantly, they fit into incandescent aquarium canopies with NO modifications!

I have purchased 2 different sizes of these bulbs to try them in different setups. The 14 watt bulbs are truly an incredible product. The integrated ballast is slender enough I was able to retrofit the 7.5 gallon tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=816 (a 5.5 gallon would be possible, and I believe the 5 gallon minibows from all glass would be ok) with these without any changes to the original hagen canopy.

The 23 watt bulbs were equally impressive, and fit in both 10 gallon and 20 gallon canopies while providing full light coverage of the tank.

The only downside to this series of bulb is the cost, roughly 1.5 times the cost of a cheaper bulb. Now, that being said, these bulbs last considereably longer because they are designed for high-heat situations.

If you want to retrofit that old canopy you have laying around, this is definately a bulb you should consider.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Ive never heard of these bulbs...they sound like Nano heaven to me...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

They are truly excellent bulbs. I can't recomend them enough. I'll post a link if I can find em on Panasonic's web site.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## T-Bone (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi! I was just wondering where you picked up the Panasonic EFD's... I noticed your in BC, which is good since I'm in Canada too. (Ottawa) It just may help me find them!!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I bought mine from a lighting supply house. You should have a few in your area. I have not seen these at places like Wallmart or Home Depot yet, so you'll have to shop around, but it will be worth the effort.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm gonna have to check these out! I'm using regular 15w 4100k CF's on my 15g quarantine tank right now and I'd like to move towards something with less output in the yellow/green spectrum. Phillips makes a great bulb just like this one, outdoor/indoor use in enclosed locations, daylight spectrum (5000K), etc. but the bulbs cost $15 each. Hopefully these are a lot less!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

http://www.panasonic.ca/English/appliance/lighting/efd.htm

Check it out, I finally foudn the stats page. Great product, its been a few weeks and I cant express how much I love these bulbs.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I went to Home Depot to look for some of these Panasonic bulbs and instead I foung some 6500K Compact Fluorescent 15w regular base bulbs for $7!!! I picked up a set and put them on my 15g tank and they look amazing! Very bright bluish daylight look. Would be awesome for a reef but the plants have responded far more than I thought they would. The Sunset Hygro near the surface is the brightest pink/magenta I've ever seen it be!

I'll get more info on them tomorrow. I'll snap some pictures of the bulbs, etc.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jan 9, 2003)

they really do seem to be doing a great job. And dh says they will last much longer than regular fluorescents. I tend to believe him too, he's right on everything else :lol: 






Ginnie,
Who has a bumper sticker that says:
When I married Mr Right I didn't know his first name was Always!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Snapped a picture of the packaging for these bulbs in case anyone is trying to find them. And I just noticed that these aren't 15w bulbs, but 19w bulbs. So I now have 2.5wpg over my 15g quarantine tank with a totaly cash outlay of $14 for bulbs and $5 for a few outdoor floodlight sockets.


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Was just browsing through the board when I noticed the pic of these bulbs.
When I was surfing the net, in search of good canopy and lighting DIYs, I noticed a full size hood for like a 29 gallon or something, done with those bulbs and some inside out potato chip bags. Or at least very similar bulb to those.
They said they plants pearl like crazy!
I was wondering if anyone else has seen a full size canopy done with them before and their ideas on it.

Kelly


----------



## geekgirl (Feb 4, 2003)

so does this mean you just do a straight swap with the incandescent lights? I know, probably a dumb question, but I've wanted a couple mini-bows and won't buy them because it's incandescent. How much does the new cf heat the tank? Any warmer than the NO florescent on my 7gal?

Stacey


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

> so does this mean you just do a straight swap with the incandescent lights?


Yes.

Felix


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

The heat is definitely pretty high. You'll either need to cut some more cooling slots in the light strip or add some kind of fan.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I run my Panasonic bulbs in normal incandescent canopies with no modifications at all. I have used other bulbs that got WAY hotter however.

Those bulbs that you picked up, whats teh CRI like on those?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Can't find a CRI spec, but they look like they're pretty high. Not what I'm used to for a planted tank, but things appear very "natural".

Here's a thread on reefcentral about them:
Commercial Electric 19w 6500K CF bulbs

This guy has five of them on his 20g!!


----------



## geekgirl (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry to resurrect such an old post  

If anyone is in the Seattle area, check out the compact florescents at IKEA. They sell several different types. Even (I thinK) a 17 watt screw-in.

You may even be able to order them online. At the store they range from $2-4 each.

Stacey


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I love the 10W 6500K fluorescent bulbs that are sold in Walmarts in their pet section, IMO much better than the spiral ones. $5.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

i agree with wasser. those wal-mart bulbs are pretty nice. one week i went they were all gone, but the next week. i guess i picked the right day and they had a bunch. i was going to buy a bunch and stockpile but i decided not to because it would be like 6 months until i would need to get new bulbs. :wink:


----------

